# Lake Houston Fishing Report



## jbassnman (Jan 9, 2009)

Anybody have a Bass Fishin report for Lake Houston?


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

you might look at a couple of web sites
tightlinetounaments or anglersquest
they may have a report on there web sites.
used to live out there, but its been a couple of years.
one place i used to fish in the winter was bens branch
its up by deerwood golf course
waters a lil wamer up there cause theres a sewage plant discharge
in kingwood. also way up the west fork is good white bassin this time of year


----------



## willyjoe1 (Dec 2, 2005)

Also www.fishingtx.com


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

just go & then put your report & pics on


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Lake Houston Bass*

Hey, Im new to this board. I live near Lake Houston (the mud hole) and fish it alot. I have been fishing on the south side of the RR bridge on some creeks and boat docks doing very good on the bass.There is a good website for the lake houston area that is real informative.I hope that this helps !

lakehoustonfishing.com


----------

